# Other animals, inverts etc.



## naledge (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to look into non-herp pets a bit.

Planning on getting a Black Rock or Rainforest Scorpion in a month. But I want some suggestions of other animals I should get after that.

My brother keeps fish so he'd get annoyed with me if I started keeping them too and my mum wouldn't allow any spiders or giant cockroaches etc. I'm surprised she's letting me get a scorp.

So yeah, any suggestions for non-herp, non-fish, non-bird, non-mammal pets? xD


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

black rocks and rainforests are both good choices, another one to look into is the flinders ranges scorp, one of the largest scorps in aus and very easy to look after


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah scorps look insane under a blacklight!
Hornet can you keep the flinders range ones together or only singles


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

best kept alone, they are a highly territorial species, gravid females in paticular


----------



## naledge (Mar 7, 2010)

hornet said:


> black rocks and rainforests are both good choices, another one to look into is the flinders ranges scorp, one of the largest scorps in aus and very easy to look after



They're the coolest looking scorpion I've seen, I don't like the ones with the sideways tails... I'm sure there's a word for it.

Australian scorpions are pretty small compared to overseas ones aren't they? I've got an Imperial Scorpion in a jar (dead of course, taxidermy) I wouldn't wanna mess with one of those.



Farma said:


> yeah scorps look insane under a blacklight!
> Hornet can you keep the flinders range ones together or only singles



I'm planning on getting a blacklight torch for that reason xD


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

naledge said:


> They're the coolest looking scorpion I've seen, I don't like the ones with the sideways tails... I'm sure there's a word for it.
> Australian scorpions are pretty small compared to overseas ones aren't they?



all scorps hold their tail to their side when resting, comes up ready to strike when they are out and about. We dont have anything as big as some of the large exotics but we have some decent species, alot of exotics are small aswell


----------



## naledge (Mar 7, 2010)

hornet said:


> all scorps hold their tail to their side when resting, comes up ready to strike when they are out and about. We dont have anything as big as some of the large exotics but we have some decent species, alot of exotics are small aswell



Oh really? Well that's cool, never knew that. Yeah I think the Australian ones look cooler than a lot of exotics.


----------



## naledge (Mar 7, 2010)

hornet said:


> all scorps hold their tail to their side when resting, comes up ready to strike when they are out and about. We dont have anything as big as some of the large exotics but we have some decent species, alot of exotics are small aswell



Just wondering, out of the five scorps and setups on here The Green Scorpion which would you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

anything bar yaschenkoi, one of the most difficult scorps to keep in captivity


----------



## potato matter (Mar 7, 2010)

naledge said:


> Just wondering, out of the five scorps and setups on here The Green Scorpion which would you recommend for a beginner?


 
Rainforest, Flinders or black Rock.

My first scorps were Manicatus, they are heaps easy to care for. Most Lychas are pretty easy to keep too.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 7, 2010)

ummm i didnt look but my set up is for my Rain forest 
A few cm of pebbles covered with sheet of heshen 
Then then peat moss about 20mm then another 80mm of coco peat 
lay a pipe one side of the enclosure right down to the bottom 
Then pour water down it
Simple and easy artificial bottom that keeps the humidity up 
Oh make a small hole in the substrate on the side of the enclosure for a burrow


----------



## Klaery (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah false bottoms are good though if you don't have the tank depth or materials they aren't essential for those 3 species.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 7, 2010)

The only species i keep in a false bottom setup are Yaschenkoi, not recommended for beginners.


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2010)

i was going to suggest a cockatoo haha. but yer, I like the look of spiny-stick insects. they are pretty awesome i must say. haha. Praying mantis's?


----------



## potato matter (Mar 7, 2010)

Praying mantids are pretty easy to care for, the larger ones have a nasty bite though (speaking from experience), and phasmids are an excellent choice! Pretty cheap too, get some Eurycnema, they are great!


----------



## ashisnothereman (Mar 7, 2010)

ive had a rainforest scorp. personally i dont find them to be great pets. tarantulas on the other hand are great. ive always wanted to try a flinders range as they are larger and more agro


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 7, 2010)

ashisnothereman said:


> ive had a rainforest scorp. personally i dont find them to be great pets. tarantulas on the other hand are great. ive always wanted to try a flinders range as they are larger and more agro


 flinders arent aggresive(usually)quite a placid species actually


----------



## ashisnothereman (Mar 7, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> flinders arent aggresive(usually)quite a placid species actually



i must be thinking of a different type. yaschenkoi? (spelling)


----------



## potato matter (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, Yashenkoi are usually quite agro. Most flinders are perfect darlings.


----------



## Klaery (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah thats the one. Mine are absolute nutters! They have even been known to spray venom


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 7, 2010)

ashisnothereman said:


> i must be thinking of a different type. yaschenkoi? (spelling)


 u must be,they are bloody nutcases,lol


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a few small mantis's but they died from the food eating them :s


----------



## naledge (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone got suggestions of what I should get after my scorpion?

I doubt mum would let me get anything too... umm... buggy? She's annoyed enough that I'm breeding crickets.

I want something really odd, uncommon in captivity.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 7, 2010)

naledge said:


> anyone got suggestions of what i should get after my scorpion?
> 
> I doubt mum would let me get anything too... Umm... Buggy? She's annoyed enough that i'm breeding crickets.
> 
> I want something really odd, uncommon in captivity.


 
selenotholus sp. "shaggy dog"


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 8, 2010)

It's not uncommon in capitivity - but what about some frogs? Golden bell frogs are nice, and they're more uncommon than some of the other species kept, but still pretty easy to look after.
I still think rats make great pets, but you'll probably just think "snake food" to this one!


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 8, 2010)

PS - are spiders too "buggy"? Get a huge, kickass, spider. See if she still lets you in


----------



## naledge (Mar 8, 2010)

Miss_Kaos said:


> It's not uncommon in capitivity - but what about some frogs? Golden bell frogs are nice, and they're more uncommon than some of the other species kept, but still pretty easy to look after.
> I still think rats make great pets, but you'll probably just think "snake food" to this one!



Nice, good idea. I've always loved dainty tree frogs. Haha rats and mice creep me out so much. I wouldn't have the heart to kill one for snake food though.



Miss_Kaos said:


> PS - are spiders too "buggy"? Get a huge, kickass, spider. See if she still lets you in



My mum and girlfriend would both kill me if I got a spider haha.


----------

